# 17 by 22 transfer sheets



## raypjuarez (Feb 24, 2021)

So I'm looking at the FM Expression site. I'm trying to get a single image printed on a 17 by 22 but the biggest they seem to have is 13 by 9. Are there any places that will do 17 by 22??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

See here from member wormil: vendors


----------



## raypjuarez (Feb 24, 2021)

splathead said:


> See here from member wormil: vendors


Is there a specific section to choose to see the full color prints on 613 originals for 13 by 19? Can't find it for the life of me.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I wouldn't trust pictures from any of the transfer company sites. They are likely mockups. Order a sample, they are free.


----------

